# Hot Wells Shooting Range!!!!



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

First off I grew up in the Northwest part of Houston and have been going to Hotwells shooting range since I was a kid. Yesterday morning around 9:30, I want to take my new 9 week old lab pup out there just for her to hear some of the loud booms in her training. I get out and start to walk her around, no one at the rifle range so I head towards the pistol range where people are shooting. I see a guy heading my way in a fast pace. He approaches me and in a stern voice asks if I am here just walking my dog? I say yes sir, just wanting my dog to hear some gun shots. "He says what part of the no treaspassing sign did you not see?" He then almost shouts at me saying to load my dog and get the He%% out of here NOW!!!! I then say I did not realize this was private poperty. He says nothing and puts his hands on the two pistols he has strapped to his side. 

I grab my dog and leave. Since when is this place private??? Is it only private when they feel like it?????

Needless to say, me and my friends will never step foot on that place again!!!!! Sorry for the Rant!!!!


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Sounds to me like that guy needs to chill out...........



Troy


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

As far as I know...
Most ranges are on private property. They charge an entrance fee to help maintain the range.
Still, that's no reason to treat a person that way.
Maybe the range changed owners since you two didn't seem to know each other and you state that you have been using that range before.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

What a @#$%-Head! If have been to HW a couple of times and thought they had some of the worst skeet targets ever thrown. I also though the place was a dump.

If you want to expose your pup to some gunfire and feel at home, just PM me and I will be glad to meet you at Greater Houston Gun Club where dogs and people are welcome.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Lezz Go.....I will PM you sometime. As you can imagine I was a little P Oed yesterday for doing nothing wrong. I have spent hundreds of $ in that dump over the years. Not Again!



Lezz Go said:


> What a @#$%-Head! If have been to HW a couple of times and thought they had some of the worst skeet targets ever thrown. I also though the place was a dump.
> 
> If you want to expose your pup to some gunfire and feel at home, just PM me and I will be glad to meet you at Greater Houston Gun Club where dogs and people are welcome.


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

on sundays hot wells does not open up until 11 am to the public. i think a private instructor gives classes at the pistol range for 8 am to 11 am.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

The place is a dump and I have had several instances where the help/owners have been blatantly rude - I will never spend another dime in there!


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Dump for sure. I live less than three miles from it but will gladly drive across town to Carter's Country to shoot.

LW


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Bukmstr said:


> Thanks for the offer Lezz Go.....I will PM you sometime. As you can imagine I was a little P Oed yesterday for doing nothing wrong. I have spent hundreds of $ in that dump over the years. Not Again!


Bukmstr, be sure to let them know how much you've spent and why you aren't coming back. Sometimes mgt. needs to hear these things and sometimes they change. If nothing is said, don't expect things to change.

Sometimes feedback produces results...otherwise, move on as you said.

Sorry to hear of your experience.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

buy a cap pistol and shoot it while the pup is eating


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks Coastal,

I have done that also and she is doing great with it! My wife and daughters are getting tired of it though, Enough already they say to me..... LOL



CoastalOutfitters said:


> buy a cap pistol and shoot it while the pup is eating


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I am at Hot Wells all the time....well I used to be anyways. The place is pretty run down, and yes the owners can be very "to the point" if you know what I mean. I am not sure that any of them would have said get the heck-doody off the property (but I'm not saying they didn't). Donavan (owners grandson) does give lessons out there and if he is in a bad mood then i could see him saying that. I do not blame you at all for being upset by the matter, trust me I would be pretty torqued by the whole matter as well. I would suggest you go out there during the week later in the afternoon while people are shooting skeet (or attempting to shoot skeet on there junky skeet fields) and take your pup out towards the skeet fields. Plenty of shooting going on out there, plus shotguns may be closer to the "noise" the pup needs. If you would like I would be more than happy to go with you out there (PM me if interested). I told a buddy of mine that I may try to meet him out there tomorrow (10/16) around 4 or 4:30 to shoot some sporting skeet.

Ha Ha...we all call it sporting skeet, because the machines are so bad that it's more like shooting sporting clays on a skeet field.

If you don't mind, I may make mention about this issue to the owner. It really bothers me that they would run someone out of there that is just trying to get there pup around some gun pops. Dang-it...Dang-it...Dang-it

I wouldn't blame you one bit if you never step foot there again.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I bet the Carters would not mind if you were training your dog,but you may have told the other fella that it was a seeing eye dog..........lol


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

The last time I was there shooting skeet with a friend, the machines broke as many targets as we did. LOL!


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong but a man placing his has hands on two handguns might be taken as a threat. Especially if he just raised his voice at me. If it made me feel that way I would have called the police. I believe he is pushing the envelope of his canceled handgun permit. If it's a place of business I would think the doors would be open regardless. I didn't realize you had to state your business at a place of business. 

I stopped in to sign up for my canceled handgun class and after seeing the attitude of the guys giving the class I just turn around and walked out. Not for me


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I would say YES a man placing his hands on his pistols is surely a THREAT. That issue seems like it should certainly be addressed.

That is NO way to do biz.


----------



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

Saltfix beat me to it. By motioning to his pistols, he's implying that I'm going to shoot you for trespassing. Take them off and let's talk then.



TW


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

SaltFix said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but a man placing his has hands on two handguns might be taken as a threat. Especially if he just raised his voice at me. If it made me feel that way I would have called the police. I believe he is pushing the envelope of his canceled handgun permit. If it's a place of business I would think the doors would be open regardless. I didn't realize you had to state your business at a place of business.
> 
> I stopped in to sign up for my canceled handgun class and after seeing the attitude of the guys giving the class I just turn around and walked out. Not for me


lol I had to take a double take here Salt, I kept reading your post over and over andwanted to know why they cancelled you handgun permit.... finally snapped.....you meant concealed...right ???? not tryin to pick here but I had to laugh when I finally figured it out....


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Please do say something if you go out there today. I will send you a PM with my cell number. Thanks!



txsnyper said:


> I am at Hot Wells all the time....well I used to be anyways. The place is pretty run down, and yes the owners can be very "to the point" if you know what I mean. I am not sure that any of them would have said get the heck-doody off the property (but I'm not saying they didn't). Donavan (owners grandson) does give lessons out there and if he is in a bad mood then i could see him saying that. I do not blame you at all for being upset by the matter, trust me I would be pretty torqued by the whole matter as well. I would suggest you go out there during the week later in the afternoon while people are shooting skeet (or attempting to shoot skeet on there junky skeet fields) and take your pup out towards the skeet fields. Plenty of shooting going on out there, plus shotguns may be closer to the "noise" the pup needs. If you would like I would be more than happy to go with you out there (PM me if interested). I told a buddy of mine that I may try to meet him out there tomorrow (10/16) around 4 or 4:30 to shoot some sporting skeet.
> 
> Ha Ha...we all call it sporting skeet, because the machines are so bad that it's more like shooting sporting clays on a skeet field.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marsh Monkey (Jul 16, 2004)

I had a similar experience at Hotwells when walking over towards the pistol range. Turns out it was not the owners but some Aholes from the Jersey Village police department.

They had some kind of private classes going on and did not want anyone around. They acted like they owned the place.

The lady that runs the range apologized for their behavior.


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

You are correct reg. It was early and my brain was still misfiring. At least I'm consistent right!


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

Lezz Go said:


> What a @#$%-Head! If have been to HW a couple of times and thought they had some of the worst skeet targets ever thrown. I also though the place was a dump.
> 
> If you want to expose your pup to some gunfire and feel at home, just PM me and I will be glad to meet you at Greater Houston Gun Club where dogs and people are welcome.


I shot the skeet league for a couple years there. Every time I went I couldn't figure out why I kept going. H.W. makes the pump look like a nice place.



I don't shoot there anymore.....


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Its only a matter of time before someone gets hurt out there. I've seen some true idiots on the firing line the last time out there was a guy trying to clear a jammed Hi-Point 45 pistol pointing it down the row of shooters and walks back off the shooting pad behind all the rest of the firing line of the pistols to have a buddy check it out! all the time with the range master in his chair (some punk young kid with a I dont care attitude) who didnt seem to care if that gun would have fired it would have shot anyone on the range and or in the parking lot
Does someone need to be killed before it gets shut down? Every employee and the family that owns it gives off a dont give a sh** attitude and so do most all of the JV cops who are out there.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Marsh Monkey said:


> I had a similar experience at Hotwells when walking over towards the pistol range. Turns out it was not the owners but some Aholes from the Jersey Village police department.
> 
> They had some kind of private classes going on and did not want anyone around. They acted like they owned the place.
> 
> The lady that runs the range apologized for their behavior.


If it was JV police, you can bet for sure the guy was a @#$%.

JV is one of the only communities that if you get pulled over for going 3 miles over the speed limit, you will have 3 cop cars pull up and treat you like a terrorist !


----------



## I_Just_Wanna_Fish (Aug 22, 2007)

thebach said:


> If it was JV police, you can bet for sure the guy was a @#$%.
> 
> JV is one of the only communities that if you get pulled over for going 3 miles over the speed limit, you will have 3 cop cars pull up and treat you like a terrorist !


Thats funny you say that because we always say that JV cops have nothing better to do and they get so excited when something actually happens. Most of them are complete douche bags (not all are but most yes).


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

*Hot Wells*

I have only been there one time to shot skeet and it seemed like every throw they broke more birds than we did. When you would go into the office they were more worried about making and packing candles than they were taking my money to shoot.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Big money to be made in candles.....


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Little info sorry.

I just got off the phone with my brother hand has worked out there for several hours and I wanted to know what happened.

The guy that is out there on sunday morning is a paid cop to be out there and watch the property since noone else is out there. Special Ops is the people shooting there in the morning and thats why it was such a big deal. 

They have had people go out there before and just start shooting without anyone being there and thats why he is there to keep people out til it opens

Clint is turely sorry that something like this happened and they dont need any more worse rep than what yall are already giving them. The place is a million times cheaper and my clays are always decent out there. and its not like they are making you pay for each bird either.

Im not the biggest hunter and im usually out there trying to fish and getting peppered by bbs while im out there ha.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

If Clint is truly sorry, he needs to make an effort to make sure it is run more like a business and treat customers more like customers. All of the bashing is pretty legit - I've never felt like I was welcome there - just a necessary evil.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

eh well i dont work there and the kid doesnt have the internet im just trying to get the word back dont hate me for this ha. He cant control how everyone treats people. i know most of the people up there could really careless but he doesnt feel that way


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

If my employees couldn't care less about how they treat my customers and how I make a living, then I would get new employees!!! This is no excuse and is not a very strong business plan to *not* care enough to train your help to understand that the people out there are what pays there wages. Most people will follow the rules of the business, once they understand the rules. A succesful business educates their customers as to these rules and explains them in a calm, helpful, non-threatning manor.


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

I went there to shot once............ That's all it took for me, the rudest people on earth!!! I'm not the smartest person on this planet, but nobody treats me like an idiot! It seemed to me the people working that day where as gun friendly as Hilliary Clinton......


----------



## cdshoot (Oct 17, 2007)

*Apology and invitation*

My name is Cheryl and I am the Hot Wells owner's daughter. I manage the range with my Mom, and I would like to address some of these issues.

First I would like to address the initial incident. Bukmstr, I am very sorry that this happened to you. And I invite you to please contact us directly so we can work this unfortunate situation out. (Contact information at the bottom of the post) 

I have just found out about this occurrence tonight and I will be contacting the man tomorrow morning and talking with him about Sunday morning.

I do want to clarify that we are closed on Sunday mornings till 11 a.m. and we do hire a person to watch the property when we go to church on those mornings. This is largely due to recent thefts in the past two years and wanting to keep our homes and business safe. Once, again I am very sorry for the way you were treated, the man being over protective is not an excuse. 

We have had many, many dogs out here for training over the years and they have always been welcome during our normal business hours, and that has definitely not changed in recent times. I am glad you had originally felt comfortable enough with bringing your pup out to the range for training. I am sorry however that one morning has destroyed that comfortability that took years to grow. Once again, I invite you to contact me directly to discuss any of these issues.

Yes, for awhile our range was in very much a messy state, and during those times it took everything we could to keep the range open. At one point there were nine other ranges in the area and unfortunately most of them have shut down, and we barely hung on by our toes. I can say in the past year we have made vast improvements, nost recently (past two days) we were closed to put in an all new lighting system on the pistol and rifle ranges, things are better now than they have been in a long time. My folks who should be enjoying retirement are putting their backs into the place "for the people that have stuck with us through the years." So, if you have not been out in a while, come and look around.  


Lezzgo, you are right, we have had at times horrible skeet, and they are not to par with the way they should be. However, we are working on it, they are getting better. 

When it is real busy sometimes we forget the niceties because we are trying to make sure everyone is safe and following the rules, I personally apologize to ANYONE who feels they have been treated rudely. This is something we as a Company/Family need to and will work on. 

If anyone has an issue, past or present, or has questions or concerns please contact me.

I can be directly reached at 832-279-0145 or at [email protected] 

C.D Lamar-Wagner


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

What am I missing ?? everyone was quick on the attack of this bussiness and now that she has made an attempt to apoligize the thread has died.. I've seen some of you who had something bad to say read her apology and not respond or except it.. I think she took a big chance to sign on and open herself up to your comments but none of you have anything to say now..WHATS UP WITH THAT..Walker


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

*Thanks Cheryl*

Well I will certainly say that Cheryl is one of the NICEST people I have every had the pleasure to deal with. I am sure that most of you folks that had problems at Hot Wells, surely didn't have them with Cheryl.

I personally have never had any problems with any employees, only one fellow shooter and yes the _skeet machines._

I am very glad to see that Cheryl (and I assume Dallas) have sent their apologies and invitation. I am sure that now the issue has been brought to their attention that they will handle the issue.

*CHERYL *thanks for joining the forum, I am sorry that it is under these conditions...however it would be cool to have you as an active member. You have such a VAST knowledge of firearms and the law you would be a great asset to this forum. PLUS I know how your mom loves to email and be on the computer, you should have her sign up. This forum is a great place to get feedback from the public (real folks). Your a great lady and I am sorry that your biz has been dissed (I'm no angel here by any means:redface: )...please "try" to not take it personal, and see it from a biz standpoint. You guys have many members out there that would love to help make suggestions and even help pay and work on improvements that should be made.

Thanks again for getting involved on the forum and showing folks that you care.

TXsnyper aka Jerison

_p.s. Maybe Mrs. Dallas could answer her phone with "Hot Wells, how may I help you?"._
_*LOL * you know it drives everyone crazy how she does it. _


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

That was very commendable to reach out sincerely to this group - that shows somebody recognizes there is a problem and is willing to admit it and apologize for it. I personally will give them the benefit of the doubt and will go back out there. As long as there are no future problems, we should all give them the same opportunity.
Way to go CD!


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Cheryl, appreciate your response and open apology. 

I actually took my CHL class given by Shane last year

I would appreciate it if you could please have your range masters pay closer attention to safety on the firing line, over the past few years it has become very laid back on what folks are getting away with all the while putting other shooters in danger.

Maybe you could also mention to some of the JV cops out there to pull the stick out of their bottoms, they seem to thing they are Gods and rule the world


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Thank You*

Hello Cheryl,

Sorry I have just now had a chance to respond to your apology. PC issues at work, go Figure! Thank you for taking the time to respond to my complaint. As I said I having been going there since I was a kid and have never really had a truely bad expierence there until Sunday.

I completely understand about the thefts and why you do not want people there until you are open. If the gentleman would have just told me that, I would have left and came back later no problems.

As mentioned in my origional post, his actions were un called for and just plain RUDE. Thanks again for the post and I hope you can at least speak to him so this does not happen again to someone.

-Bukmstr-


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

All I know is this. If you need your rifle sited in, I would take it directly to Cheryl. I was in the military and received marksman ribbons on all weapons I needed to qualify with, but Cheryl can site a rifle quicker than I can and it will be deadly accurate.


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

Way to go Cheryl!!
I've never been to your range but if I'm on that side of town I hope I get to visit.
It's darn near impossible to find people who care AND run a business.

Good luck.


----------



## I_Just_Wanna_Fish (Aug 22, 2007)

I am glad to see that Cheryl rsponded to the issue. I too have been goin to HotWells since I was a kid with my dad. Cheryl has sighted in all of our guns and has been so very helpful any time I ever had a question. Glad to hear y'all are getting things fixed up out there. See ya round


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Cheryl

I applaud your willingness to come on here address the group. Are you still doing skeet leagues?


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

gah wheres my credit hahaha


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Credit!*

Yes sir you do deserve credit. Thanks for all of your help from you and your brother.



big_zugie said:


> gah wheres my credit hahaha


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

I would like to thank Cheryl, for responding to the issuse's brought to her attention.

I have been going to Hot Wells for many years and will continue to do so.

Heck, I remember having church picnics out by the smimming pool !


----------



## gmoney (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks Cheryl for responding and trying to make it right. I used to come and shoot with my dad as a kid. I hope to come visit your place again soon. Thanks again Cheryl.


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

*call the cops*

@##$%%^&& that $%^&**( holecall the cops that not right at all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Cheryl for the courage to address this forum and to openly admitt to past issues and acknowledge your business needs. I have and will use the rifle range again as it is convenant to drop by after work and fire a couple of rounds while working on a load.


----------



## cdshoot (Oct 17, 2007)

*Thank you*

I want to thank everyone for the kind words. I have to admit I was a little worried posting here. I am always open for conversation.



KillaHookset said:


> I would appreciate it if you could please have your range masters pay closer attention to safety on the firing line, over the past few years it has become very laid back on what folks are getting away with all the while putting other shooters in danger.


KillaHookset I would love to hear from you when that safety issue you mentioned occurred. We do keep a safety officer down on the pistol range at all times (two on the weekends), and if the safety officer was neglecting his job I need to have a discussion with him very soon. Thank you for bringing it up! And if anyone ever sees anything of questionable safety please inform us immediately, safety is a must at all times on the range.

I am also always open for discussion on guns and stuff but please don't ask me about fish I can't tell the diiference between a flounder and a bass ( a little bit of an exageration... but not much).

Cheryl


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

Cheryl,
It takes a big person to admit when he/she is wrong..... Thanks for responding to the post and welcome to the forum. When I left the range two years ago I said I'd never return..... But what kind of person would I be if I didn't give you a second chance.... I will see ya'll Saturday....
Joe


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Saturday!*

I hope to be there Saturday as well.......



capt_joe said:


> Cheryl,
> It takes a big person to admit when he/she is wrong..... Thanks for responding to the post and welcome to the forum. When I left the range two years ago I said I'd never return..... But what kind of person would I be if I didn't give you a second chance.... I will see ya'll Saturday....
> Joe


----------



## cdshoot (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Gang. I am co-teaching a concealed handgun class on Saturday. So will be in and out of the range house all day. If I miss you then please say hi to my mom she will be down there. I will be in the range all day sunday though if you miss me on saturday.  

Looking forward to meeting you all (some of you again) in person. 

Cheryl


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

*Hot Wells People*

Let me say something about the Hot Wells gang. I own a State Farm Insurance office about 800 yards as a crow flies from their facility as I'm on Barker Cypress. In 2002 I had several staff members and customers assaulted and robbed at my office. At the time, it was a big deal for a small but growing community and although it took the LEO's a long time to respond to the alarm call, the media didn't take nearly as long after the fact and most everyone knew of the assault within hours, including Hot Wells.

The next day, while I was at the Sheriff's office, a rep from Hot Wells came by and offered at no cost, CHL training for all. That spoke volumes about their community spirit and company values. Small businesses such as they go through trying times occasionally. The future of such places is how they/we handle bad situations. Head on handling of such, and with gusto, will keep such places rural and fun, in an increasingly urban and troubled society.

I for one thank y'all for coming on this forum and addressing this situation. Hot Wells is/are the good guys. Give them another shot if you will, and in the future, addressing issues with management quickly might garner quicker results.-T


----------



## gtty (Apr 1, 2006)

Remember the old Southwest Rifle Range off an old dumpy road near richmond, or was it rosenberg. Absolutely the worst attitude of any range I have been to. I regularly watched them belittle customers who were new at shooting and did not know all of the rules. Man I was embarrased to watch it happen. It gave me a bad taste in my mouth. The range officer would get on the bullhorn and shout at the rule violator. I was in my mid teens and was paranoid about upsetting the guys. When American shooting centers opened up, they were much better mannered. I knew that Southwest rifle range was doomed. Sure enough, it was out of business pretty quick.

I have also seen similar attitudes in the past at Carters Country. I watched a guy yell across the inside of the store at a kid that had slid open a box of shotgun primers. Just made me leave with the same feeling (no it wasn't me). I haven't bought anything there since. I Just go in for entertainment after lunch at Good Co. Bar-B-que.

I shot at Hot Wells back in the late 70's to early 80's while in mid and high school in Bellaire. Never saw anything negative. Now I live withing 3 miles of the place and have been from time to time. They have always been cordial. Those poor folks there have been flooded multiple times by Cypress Creek, and they keep on coming back, and for that I am thankful, as they provide a good service.

I also remember Baileys house of guns - Range. That lady who ran it was always really nice to me and my friends when we went out there.


----------



## bestnwpizza (Mar 25, 2007)

*Another Hot Well Complaint*

Well it seems the original complaint has been resolved in a courteous and professional manner by Cheryl. Now here's my complaint. Just yesterday I was at Hot Wells shooting my new rifle and needed to use the restroom so I went into the range house only to find a ladies room? What's up with that? Why do men get treated as " second rate citizens" and have to use pota-can outside??

Just kidding Cheryl!

Hot Wells is great. I've shot there for years and can honestly say they're good people.

Luis


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

thebach said:


> If it was JV police, you can bet for sure the guy was a @#$%.
> 
> JV is one of the only communities that if you get pulled over for going 3 miles over the speed limit, you will have 3 cop cars pull up and treat you like a terrorist !


I was going to say the same thing,Jersey VillageJerks for sure.I was going to take my CHL class there but after this post forget it.I have gone to Hot Wells since it was a swimming pool and thats a long time ago but I will NEVER cross that railroad track to go to that dump again.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Hotwell is rustic!*



thebach said:


> If it was JV police, you can bet for sure the guy was a @#$%.
> 
> JV is one of the only communities that if you get pulled over for going 3 miles over the speed limit, you will have 3 cop cars pull up and treat you like a terrorist !


I think hotwells is rustic. It's a classic spot to go.
I brought my lab pup out there 14 years ago with no issue.
She just was put down 2 weeks ago. I'm still upset about that.

Now back to the quote above. GOTTA AGREE.
Don't drink a beer in a parking lot in JV. LOL
Man, 5 squad cars pulled up and acted like the world was ending.
The started to want to tear apart the car looking for drugs.
I made them bring in the boss and told him to get a dog because 
I guaranteed nothing would be found. All over finishing a beer before we went in a store. Be safe out there!

Cheryl, Thanks for postin up!
I know you through Richard, You've been to my house when I 
lived in Fairwood.


----------



## chazmac (Aug 10, 2007)

Cheryl,

Glad you took the time to face the music. I have never been to your place of business and before you joined I would have never thought about heading your way. Because you cared enough and took the time to address what is a serious problem I would not think twice about visiting. Good Job !!


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Previously I have had some bad expereinces out there but:
I went out there last Thursday to sight in my new rifle and have nothing but great things to say about the guys that were working that morning. I had a little malfunction and they jumped at the chance to help me out. Also spent some time talking to the guys about CHL classes and when I get ready to take one it will be there.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Cheryl,
I too have shot at hot wells with my cousins back in the early and mid 70's. If I ever needed a range on that side of town i would sure use it. I rememeber when you would go there and swim. 
One thing I would like to make perfectly clear...the guy that was there early to either watch training or secure the place put his hands on both his pistols after he confronted a man with a dog on a leash. THAT was totally uncalled for. It reminds me of the neighborhood bully. He saw the man with his hands ful of Laborador and took the oportunity to threaten him knowing he was not on the same playing field. 
I don't know how you are going to handle the conversation with the guy but he needs to be told that there are people in our world that when faced with a person like him will take his guns so fast and stick them in his ears that it will ruin his whole month. The way that person acted really makes me angry! His service if not terminated needs to be strictly documented for liability purposes.

Biggie


----------



## bestnwpizza (Mar 25, 2007)

*Jersey Village*

Has anyone here ever had to go to court in Jersey Village? My daughter attended school at Jersey Village High so I was forced to drive through there on numerous occasions. Needless to say, I recieved numerous BS citations in the time span of four years ( thank god it's over). Court is held in a church that seats about 200 people, which is at capacity for every docket. I've never seen such a blatent example of racial profiling in my life! Of the apx. 200 people who attend the dockets I've been on, at least 95 percent are minorities. I'm pretty **** sure those numbers do not reflect the makeup of that community.

Luis


----------



## TomL (May 1, 2007)

I've lived right at Cypress-Rosehill & Hwy 290 for the past 7 years and love the fact that there is a shooting range so close to my house to get the ol' rifle sighted in prior to heading to the lease. I realize it's not the Ritz or anything, but for what I need to use it for, it's just fine.

I do hope you stay open and I appreciate your attempts to upgrade the place a bit!


----------



## David D. (Sep 14, 2007)

*Hot Wells Gun Range*

The guy was obviously out of line but when firearms are involved there is concern on the owners behalf. Just say if your dog got away from you what could've occurred, who knows. I agree that thiis is private property if he is the owner or leasee. It's no different than you hopping a fence and taking your dog on somebodies private property although he could have been more respectful.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I took the shooting part of my class at Hot Wells, the guy that did out fingerprinting was a JV police officer. He was one the most egotistical people I have ever met in my life. I can only imagine, I mean dread getting pulled over by this jerk off. He was so full of his self it was scary. He told my buddy and I stories when we were getting printed, he though they were funny, we were appalled. I am by no means anti police, I admire what they do, but this guy was scary. I can only imagine the way he treats people he pulls over.

I did enjoy the range. The pistol range was nice, I liked the fulley concreted floor.


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*Hot Wells Revivied*

I found this post today doing a search on Hotwells and I have been a member of 2Cool for years and 2Cool has been a great place.

I am reviving this post on 2Cool because of a recent experience I had at Hotwells

First off I have been shooting at Hotwells since it opened. Cheryl and Gary and Shane have all been great over the years. I even shot for years at Cameron when Cheryl and Gary ran their range.
When I was a kid we use to go out and swim at this place.

Recently I have been going to shoot skeet every Sunday at 1. Two weeks ago I entered the parking lot 10 minutes till 1 and was immediately shaken down by some Richard Cranium Cop over on the first range. This guy was a genuine ******* as big as they come. He was sticking his finger in my face, telling me the range does not open until 1 and I have to leave. I tried to explain to him that I was a customer and I shot here every Sunday and I was sitting in my vehicle until Dallas opened the range house. 
He demanded I go park on the road and wait until 1 "now 3 minutes till 1" then I can come back in the parking lot. During this discussion I was approached by 2 other cops whom apparently attended the same school on manners and how to treat people. 
I told them I was a paying customer and did not appreciate being treated like a criminal.

I asked this group of Cops if they were affiliated with the range. They left and a young man returned and identified himself as the owner's grandson and said that these guys were the Police. I acknowledge that I knew they were the police.

Anyway I left drove out on the street for a few minutes and returned to the parking lot, by now there were 30 or more vehicles in the parking lot.

I was met again by one of the cops and he poked his finger through the window of the truck and said "YOU BETTER LEAVE YOU GUN IN THE VEHICLE WHEN YOU GO IN THE RANGE HOUSE"
What an *******. 

1: During this ordeal I was not the only vehicle in the parking lot but I was the only one they seemed to have a problem with.
2: When I paid for 4 rounds of Skeet I explained to Dallas I didn't appreciate the welcoming committee, She was not interested in what I had to say. Actually there were 2 of us and so we paid for 8 rounds and she was happy to take my money but that was all.
3: Cheryl Fix the Thrower on the Low House on Battenfield it breaks 3 to 5 birds for every good one that comes out. This had been an issue for at least 6 months.
4: When the children your mother hires to run the range call in for help on the radio tell Dallas to treat them with a little respect. 
5: The Kids are terrified to ask for help or let her know they have a problem. 
They don't seem to have a problem with Miss Cheryl but they are not going to call your mother for help. They are afraid they will be fired if they ask a question.
6: All the people I have shot with for years now refuse to go to Hotwells, the go to ASC or another range. They all have a bad experience and refuse to return to Hotwells. I am getting to the point that I believe this might be the best option. Hotwells is close to the house and a Houston Landmark and I keep thinking it might someday get better.

FJ

I can be directly reached at 832-279-0145 or at [email protected] 

C.D Lamar-Wagner[/quote]


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Stated here many times Cheryl is the best. Everyone else needs an attitude adjustment. Dallas is not happy with working there or working period. The son that thinks he is a gun fighter needs an adjustment as well, I can wear my holster and duster and look like the old cowboys. LOL I've been going to HW since I can remember when the swimming pool was there.. I will only go when I need a new gun sited in and that will be done by Cheryl. As far as the LEO's, most are power trips regardless if they are on duty or not. The city of JV is a joke. It starts from judge Adams and goes from there.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

cdshoot said:


> I want to thank everyone for the kind words. I have to admit I was a little worried posting here. I am always open for conversation.
> 
> KillaHookset I would love to hear from you when that safety issue you mentioned occurred. We do keep a safety officer down on the pistol range at all times (two on the weekends), and if the safety officer was neglecting his job I need to have a discussion with him very soon. Thank you for bringing it up! And if anyone ever sees anything of questionable safety please inform us immediately, safety is a must at all times on the range.
> 
> ...


I was back there a few weeks ago to shoot at the pistol range and was informed that there was not a saftey officer for the pistol range and enjoyed my first half hour of shooting without anybody watching.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd drive an hour out of my way to avoid shooting at that dump. Too bad somebody else doesn't put in a new range close to them.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

The rudeness out there is unbelievable. I hope they go out of business! After reading this latest post, I will find somewhere else to shoot. Last thing I need is to take my son out there to shoot and have some jerk cop with an attitude pull that kind of ****! I come form a family of law enforcement officers and none of them would ever act like that! Rudeness must be contagious.


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow!! One year after she posted things would change, the same things seem to be going on...looks like hot wells can talk the talk but just don't care enough to walk the walk!!!


----------

